# Aquascape: 46g Jungle



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

Well I got Ba20's plant shipment in on Friday and decided to have a go at this. Let me know what you think.

















I don't think the pictures really do it justice, makes it look more cramped than what it really is.
But then again, there are a lot of plants in there. He seems to love his new Koralia Nano though.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Very nice
I plan on going planted here very shortly....Only a discus setup..I will be running a halide light system..Hopefully one of these plant guys hooks me up down the road here....

Anyhow it looks good and hopefully you see the benefits of going this route....


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

Very nice i like how your manny is out now, instead of hiding, Those plants will also eat up your nitrates









Ak when your ready PM me


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

1S
what you doing for substarte-You supporting the plants with it.....Going ferts/co2 or just doseing....

20-I will have to take alook at some of your tanks whe ready...I will be looking for specific stuff-what exactly I have no darn clue-Just stuff I like-If your stuff fits the bill I will go your route-
Or Joe might help me out as well...Either or will work or a combo of the plants you guys have...

I will just have to make up my mind.
I do plan on starting a thread for this here shortly though.....Maybe I should get on that instead of clustering this guys thread...


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

I'm just using Seachem Flourish and Excel, and a Flora-Glo 30w bulb. Before the aquascape, my swords were taking off with just the Flourish every week/water change and ~12 hours of light. So I'm hoping this new bulb and the excel help kick start things. If not, I will make changes to lighting and nutrients accordingly.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

0S1R1S said:


> I'm just using Seachem Flourish and Excel, and a Flora-Glo 30w bulb. Before the aquascape, my swords were taking off with just the Flourish every week/water change and ~12 hours of light. So I'm hoping this new bulb and the excel help kick start things. If not, I will make changes to lighting and nutrients accordingly.


Nice to know since I am unfamilar......

Appreciate the info

Cheers
Ak


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

AKSkirmish said:


> Nice to know since I am unfamilar......Appreciate the infoCheersAk


No problem man. I'm learning as well!

And thank you guys for your comments!


----------



## DUMP TRUCK (Sep 8, 2010)

the piranha looks good>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> I want 1


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

0S1R1S said:


> Nice to know since I am unfamilar......Appreciate the infoCheersAk


No problem man. I'm learning as well!

And thank you guys for your comments!
[/quote]

No problem at all
I look forward to seeing the progress over the months.......


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Looks good I like the way it looks now a lot better.


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

Yeah I would put a plant slightly infront of the powerhead to hide it but other then that it looks good.


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

Ba20 u can be certain ill hit u up here soon when i got some spare mulla

looks good man


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Looking good man, just wait til that dwarf sag starts takin off...


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

setup is look great


----------



## superbite (Mar 9, 2009)

the plants and the manni seem to be growing well! nice set up


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

Thanks everyone! I will try to keep you updated on growth over the next few months.


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

So I stopped at the LFS and picked up a new light yesterday (Solarmax HE 236 - Anyone's opinion on this light?). I'm using it in addition to the Flora Glo light setup. I noticed some of the dwarf sag's were melting away. So I'm hoping to see some improvement over the next week. But one reason I really liked this light is because of the built in moon lights.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Setup looks great and that light looks sweet


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

looks nice man!


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

Thanks guys!


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

...that tank kicks ass man!!!!


----------



## superbite (Mar 9, 2009)

im really liking the moonlight set up! how much did that fixture cost you?


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

superbite said:


> im really liking the moonlight set up! how much did that fixture cost you?


I think it was close to $80 with tax. My only concern is there are two different spectrum bulbs that come with it, a 10,000k Daylight Bulb, and an Actinic bulb. I'm pretty sure the Actinic is practically useless for the plants. So sooner or later I am going to swap it for another daylight bulb or something.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Can you run just the one bulb?


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

JoeDizzleMPLS said:


> Can you run just the one bulb?


I can, there are independent switches for the bulbs. But I have just been running both because it's there I suppose. Any suggestions on a second T5 bulb to replace the actinic with?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Either another 10,000k or a 6,500/6,700k would work... I probably wouldn't run all that lighting for your full photoperiod tho -- two T5HO bulbs over a non-co2 tank is gonna give you a ton of light and possibly turn your tank into an algae farm. I'd probably stick to one bulb on for 8-9 hours and the other on for a 2 or 3 hour "noon burst".


----------



## pocketear (Dec 28, 2010)

that tank looks sweet dude great job.


----------

